# Trolling motor positioning?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I just recently equipped my boat with a new Minn Kota Maxxum. The Maxxum is mounted to a 1/4" aluminum piece I had built for the bow of the boat. The trolling motor is now @ a slight tilt due to the design of the "plate". This was an over sight by me. The "plate" has been riveted down & is not moveable with out grinding off the rivets.

How much will my trolling be effected by my trolling motor being @ a tilt? It is inline with the front of the boat, but, angles down towards the hull somewhat like this " / " but not as severe.

I won't get to try it out until Friday or take photos until Friday.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If it's tilted forward, it may push water into the bow which may cause some extra noise (splashing and bubbling), but I doubt you'll see much in the way of performance issues.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you add height to the front (closest to the bow) motor mounting bolts? Like a washer in back, two in the middle, three up front? Most motors I've seen have 3 or 4 mounting holes on each side. You could level the motor to the plate in other words. Just a thought if it doesn't work like you want.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> Can you add height to the front (closest to the bow) motor mounting bolts? Like a washer in back, two in the middle, three up front? Most motors I've seen have 3 or 4 mounting holes on each side. You could level the motor to the plate in other words. Just a thought if it doesn't work like you want.


Like a shim! I believe he has a great idea.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Like a shim! I believe he has a great idea.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This would definitely be do-able had the piece it was bolted to hadn't been riveted to the boat.

I know what must be done to correct it, I guess my question is how it will affect performance. Anyone else have a trolling motor that isn't perfectly straight up & down?


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

From my experience this shouldn't be a major issue. Yes, it will cause a problem if the prop is very near the bow of the boat but, from your description, it doesn't sound like the tilt is that dramatic. Give it a try on Friday and adjust from there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Don&#8217;t most trolling motors have adjustments for this? Either way, I doubt you notice anything.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

The washers need to go between the plate that is riveted to the boat and the plate on the motor you should be able to loosen the bolts that hold the motor to the plate on the boat and then add washers or a shim to the front bolts.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Angler ss said:


> The washers need to go between the plate that is riveted to the boat and the plate on the motor you should be able to loosen the bolts that hold the motor to the plate on the boat and then add washers or a shim to the front bolts.


I have the bolt through the plate with a nut holding back side of the plate. I don't think I can loose it.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a bow mont trolling motor on my 14ft aluminum.it is adjustable everywhich way.somtimes when i lower it it locks on a angle tilted up,somtimes down,and effects nothing.the only diff.is if its not pulling you strait out,your not getting the full foward thrust.but even the diff. in that is very minimal,and you wont notice.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

WellI just looked again to see if there is any adjustment & there definitely is not. However, I may be making a mountain out of a mole hill. I'm willing to bet most of you would even say it's pretty much straight. 

I'll take photos Friday morning & let you guys decide!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Ok, here are the photos. I must admit, I'm not longer even considering this an issue, but, I thought I'd still find what you guys think.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

musikman43155 said:


> Ok, here are the photos. I must admit, I'm not longer even considering this an issue, but, I thought I'd still find what you guys think.


I wouldn't worry about it until it gives you a reason to worry.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try it out and see if there's any problems. I doubt there will be. But if it was me, honestly, knowing it's at that angle would drive me nuts...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> Try it out and see if there's any problems. I doubt there will be. But if it was me, honestly, knowing it's at that angle would drive me nuts...


Same here.... i'm kinda O.C.D. about that stuff....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm with the guys that would fix it and make it straight. I'm thinking with that kind of angle your performance may be affected a little more than you may think. Especially if you fish a lot of shallow water where you need the trolling motor shaft higher in the bracket to gain bottom clearance. It's going to make a lot of noise, especially on higher speed settings. Also.... If you do happen to bottom out your trolling motor, or hit something you don't see, that angle will increase the leverage on the bracket which could cause damage to it. I doubt it would because the motors are designed to tilt when you hit something, but it could. And if it does fold under a little like it is designed to do in an underwater collision, it could make it real hard to pull the motor up to straighten it out........ I'd fix it from both a performance and an aesthetic point of view.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

The only way for me to fix it @ this point would be to grind the rivets off. I'll probably see how it goes this year & fix if I have to. I'm not sure how it was from the factory, but, it couldn't have been much different. 

Gonna head to Lake Logan in an hour or so.


----------

